# 

## gorny7

witam
 Docieplanie stropodachu metodą wdmuchiwania granulowanego styropianu/wełny
polega na wtłoczeniu styro lub wełny w wolną przestrzeń w stropodachu 

 Czy ktoś stosował tą metodę jakie są wady i zalety tej metody?

----------


## zbigmor

> witam
>  Docieplanie stropodachu metodą wdmuchiwania granulowanego styropianu/wełny
> polega na wtłoczeniu styro lub wełny w wolną przestrzeń w stropodachu 
> 
>  Czy ktoś stosował tą metodę jakie są wady i zalety tej metody?


Nie stosowałem i nie znam nikogo kto stosował, ale wg mnie
zalety: praca nie skomplikowana (nie wymaga pracy własnej tylko ekipa i dmuchawa), mało inwazyjna.
Wady: gorsze parametry izolacyjności granulatu niż rodzimego materiału, ryzyko nie docieplenia miejsc słabo dostępnych.

Koszt nie powinien być wysoki bo materiał jest tani.
Gdybym miał kłopoty z inną metodą to tą zastosowałbym bez zastanowienia.

----------


## prono

Dołączę się. Widziałem w TV jak w Anglii ocieplają poddasze metodą papki papierowej wystrzeliwanej ze specjalnego działka. Ciekawe czy u nas się to stosuje.

----------


## Barbossa

> Nie stosowałem i nie znam nikogo kto stosował, ale wg mnie
> zalety: praca nie skomplikowana (nie wymaga pracy własnej tylko ekipa i dmuchawa), mało inwazyjna.
> Wady: gorsze parametry izolacyjności granulatu niż rodzimego materiału, ryzyko nie docieplenia miejsc słabo dostępnych.
> 
> Koszt nie powinien być wysoki bo materiał jest tani.


nie stosowałeś
generalnie wszystko na odwrót

----------


## lotnik

Medota dość szeroko stosowana w dopieplaniu bloków mieszkalnych. Bardzo dobra izolacja cielna ( w przypadku właściwej ilości kg/m3 a nie rozdmuchania byle wyżej) Cena też jest dość przystępna około 20zł netto już z robocizną przy większej powierzchni dachu i grubości 15cm na granulacie Granrock

----------


## gorny7

w blokach przestrzeń jest taka że tam wchodzi chłop nawet na leżąco  z rur fi15cm  i leci .
 A jak to wygląda w domu mam kwadraciaka jednospadowy  nie wiem jak jest przestrzeń w stropie nie sądzę żeby tam wszedł nawet na leżąco i czy da radę wszedze dojść i rzeczywiscie to wypełnić?

Powiedzial mi wstępnie że koszt 40zł m dom  . 20zł  przy halach

----------


## zbigmor

> Napisał zbigmor
> 
> 
> Nie stosowałem i nie znam nikogo kto stosował, ale wg mnie
> zalety: praca nie skomplikowana (nie wymaga pracy własnej tylko ekipa i dmuchawa), mało inwazyjna.
> Wady: gorsze parametry izolacyjności granulatu niż rodzimego materiału, ryzyko nie docieplenia miejsc słabo dostępnych.
> 
> Koszt nie powinien być wysoki bo materiał jest tani.
> 
> ...


Jestem w stanie przyklasnąć, ale może choć po raz pierwszy podasz jakieś konkrety? Bo, że wszystko na odwrót to na pewno bzdura. Kupowałem granulat wełny i jest tani w porównaniu do płyt. Izolacyjność też gorsza.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

No właśnie "Barbossa" dobrze to ujął! Metodę tą stosujemy tam gdzie dostęp jest utrudniony lub wręcz niemożliwy. Izolacyjność bardzo dobra bo materiał wdmuchany uwięzi więcej powietrza niż materiał upychany ręcznie! A to nie materiał jest izolatorem tylko uwięzione w nim powietrze!!! Pozdrawiam.

----------


## lotnik

Jak nie ma dostępu (człowiem sie nie miesci) to wycinamy otwory w dachu i za pomocą rury wdmochujemy granulat. Obecnie są dostępne maszyny które mają kamery umożliwiające dokładny podgląd gdzie leci granulat. Nie koniecznie człowiek musi wchodzić na stropodach by go docieplić. Jest to metoda bardzo szybka i dość tania.

----------


## gorny7

w przypadku budynku mieszkalnego co da lepszą izolacje  użycie styropianu granulowanego , czy wełny mineralnej ?

----------


## bobvilla

Genaralnie materiały granulowane do docieplania stropodachów dzielą się na dwie grupy: oparte na wełnie mineralnej i na celulozie.
Te pierwsze powstają z stopienia i rozdmuchania skał (wełna skalna np. GranRock) bądź piasku kwarcowego (wełna szklana np. Gulull). Do drugiej grupy zalicza się materiały powstałe z przemiału makulatury np. Warmcell, Termocell, Ekofiber.
Informacje można tez znaleźć na ocieplenie stropodachu

----------


## bobvilla

Technologia wdmuchiwania granulatu wełny mineralnej jest od kilkudziesieciu lat znana i stosowana głównie w Ameryce i krajach skandynawskich.
Jest to sprawdzona rzecz, choć w Polsce stosuje sie ją głównie do ocieplania stropodachów budynków wielomieszkaniowych ze względu na niemożność innego docieplenia tej przestrzeni jak i niski koszt (około 27 zł -15cm).
W przypadku domku jednorodzinnego z tego co sie orientuję to około 40 zł/m2 . Granulat jest wdmuchiwany pod ciśnieniem i nie ma możliwosci pominiecia trudnodostępnych przestrzeni a zapewnia szczelne pokrycie materiałem izolacyjnym (lambda=0,042), co nie zawsze jest możliwe przy docieplaniu matami.
W przypadku bardzo niskiego stropodachu wykonuje się otwory w górnej płycie dachu przez który wtłaczany jest materiał izolacyjny a otwory zaslepia się lub mntuje w nich kominki wentylacyjne. W przypadku docieplania niewielkich powierzchni (domek jednorodzinny), cena zależy istotnie od odległości.

----------


## JoShi

Trochę stary temat, ale widzę sporo zorientowanych osób więc się zapytam. Powiedzmy, że mam strop drewniany nad poddaszem (chodzi mi wyłącznie o powierzchnię poziomą) zaizolowany warstwą wełny mineralnej (15 cm). Chcąc pogrubić tę izolację mogę dołożyć 5-10 cm wełny mineralnej między legarami i na to jakaś podłoga na powstałym stryszku. Taka była pierwotna koncepcja, bo tak się w Polsce najczęściej robi. 

Teraz zaczęłam się zastanawiać, czy nie można by tej przestrzeni między legarami wypełnić granulatem styropianowym. Prace te wykonane były by samodzielnie, czyli bez zaangażowania ekipy ze sprzętem, gdyż w moim przekonaniu wysypanie granulatu na płaskiej powierzchni nie wymaga sprzętu do wdmuchiwania (jeśli jestem w błędzie to proszę mnie uświadomić). Podobnie przestrzeń między legarami na poddaszu myślimy wypełnić styropianowym granulatem zamiast wełny mineralnej. 

Czy moglibyście mi napisać czy to ma sens i czy są jakieś poważne powody dla których powinniśmy z tego pomysłu zrezygnować?

----------


## Trociu

Ciekawy pomysł.
Jakie parametry ma taki granulat styropianowy?

----------


## JoShi

> Ciekawy pomysł.
> Jakie parametry ma taki granulat styropianowy?


Nie jestem pewna. Dopiero zaczęłam rozeznawać temat i w sieci podaje się, że współczynnik lambda granulatu jest porównywalny do współczynnika lambda wełny mineralnej w płytach a może być nawet nieco lepszy. Natknęłam się na informację, że to będzie coś około 0,034 do 0,042 W/mK ale może warto by podrążyć i to potwierdzić.

Takie docieplenie wydaje mi się bardziej atrakcyjnym rozwiązaniem niż układanie wełny, bo wygląda na to, że robi się to znacznie szybciej niż wycinanie i układanie mat. Poza tym trochę niepokoi mnie wizja wełny mineralnej w w legarach pod podłogą sypialni. To się przecież musi stale pylić. Taka podłoga nie jest super szczelna. Poza tym w podłodze są rurki i inne instalacje, granulatem łatwiej to obłożyć. Ale może są jakieś powodu dla których wełna jest jednak znacznie lepsza?

----------


## Trociu

> Ale może są jakieś powodu dla których wełna jest jednak znacznie lepsza?


Może głównie chodzi o niepalność wełny. A jak to ze styropianem jest to wiadomo. 
A może w takim razie wdmuchiwanie wełny  :wink:  Co prawda ja na sufit już w większości mam wełnę w rolkach ( pozostałości po skosach), ale zastanawiam się co zrobić z wszelkimi zakątkami.

----------


## JoShi

> A może w takim razie wdmuchiwanie wełny


W moim przypadku jest pewne ważne kryterium. Chcemy to wykonać samodzielnie, więc wdmuchiwanie wełny odpada. Poza tym w podłodze w sypialni już bym wolała mieć wełnę w postaci maty niż wdmuchanych strzępków.

----------


## Trociu

> Napisał Trociu
> 
> A może w takim razie wdmuchiwanie wełny 
> 
> 
> W moim przypadku jest pewne ważne kryterium. Chcemy to wykonać samodzielnie, więc wdmuchiwanie wełny odpada. Poza tym w podłodze w sypialni już bym wolała mieć wełnę w postaci maty niż wdmuchanych strzępków.


W podłodze sypialni to mam właśnie z rolki wełnę pociągniętą. Ale wspominałaś coś o suficie poddasza, więc myślałem o podłodze stryszku, na który za często się nie zagląda.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

W miejsce granulatu styropianu radzę zastosować granulat wełny mineralnej. Swego czasu oferował taki materiał Izopol Trzemeszno. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## adam_mk

Styropian jest lekki i bardzo się elektryzuje.
Lepi się do wszystkiego (ten pył/granulat).
Ciekawie wygląda ten, co się za to zabrał. Jakby bałwanek ożył...  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Widziałem. Często mam do czynienia z tym pyłem.

Są zalety i są wady. Wdmuchać się da i odkurzaczem z taką nakładką.
Efekt dobry a widok nie do zapomnienia...
Adam M.

----------


## zbigmor

> W miejsce granulatu styropianu radzę zastosować granulat wełny mineralnej. Swego czasu oferował taki materiał Izopol Trzemeszno. Pozdrawiam.


Obecnie też oferuje ten sam zakład, ale nazywa się Paroc.

----------


## Piczman

Ja też myślę nad granulatem, mam strop drewniany ale układ krokwi jest tak zróżnicowany że normalną wełna to trzeba by z miesiąc siedzieć i docinać   :Confused:  
A w okolicach murłaty to już masakra bo zbiegają się krokwie z 2 pomieszczeń ,,,
Znalazłem ten granulat *Paroc* i cena mnie zdziwiła, a raczej zachwyciła   :big grin:  

50 zł za m3 !!!

Tylko zastanawiam się czy taki granulat może swobodnie leżeć na płytach KG przykręconych do rusztu alu , orientujecie sie może ile to waży ?
Oczywiście w "stanie suchym "   :Wink2:

----------


## JoShi

> W miejsce granulatu styropianu radzę zastosować granulat wełny mineralnej. Swego czasu oferował taki materiał Izopol Trzemeszno. Pozdrawiam.


Nie zrozumiałeś chyba co chcę osiągnąć, więc powtórzę:
1. Ma się to dać wykonać bez specjalistycznego sprzętu i ekipy
2. W sypialniach nie chcę wełny a już na pewno nie chcę wełny rozdrobnionej. 

Pytałam czy granulat styropianu ma w takim wydaniu sens. Koledzy. Ja nie pytam, co jest lepsze od granulatu styropianowego (znam inne produkty) ja chcę wiedzieć czy to się da zrobić i czy spełni swoją rolę. Jeśli nie położę wełnę w płytach i koniec.

----------


## adam_mk

Kołderka z granulatu styropianowego sens ma, jak poprawnie wykonana.
Nie powinno jej wywiewać, bo i sprzątać by trzeba okolicę i kołderka coraz cieńsza by była...  :Lol:  

Też mam podobne problemy do pokonania. Zrobiłem więc rozdrabniacz do odpadów styropianowych i mogę sobie w dowolnej ilości w czasie dwóch godzin przygotować potrzebny granulat. Można go łatwo poupychać metodą wdmuchiwania gdzie trzeba, jak z byle czego zrobi się coś w rodzaju pistoletu do piaskowania i napędzi go bodaj odkurzaczem.
Efekty uboczne są bardzo zabawne (ten chodzący bałwanek), ale to i łatwe i nie męczące.

Perlit można zestalić dopaprując do niego około 1/10 część gipsu. Lekko zwilżony "staje" po jakiej godzinie.
Czy da się z granulatem styro taki sam numerek zrobić to nie wiem, bo jeszcze nie testowałem (chyba by trzeba). Fajnie by było, jakby tak wdmuchać, opylić gipsem i zrosić jakim opryskiwaczem. Raz wdmuchane by z lekka związało i nie miało tendencji do fruwania po okolicy pod wpływem lada powiewu.
Pod takie docieplenie dałbym jednak szczelną folię, bo strach się bać, co by było jakby tak jaka dziurka w tym karton-gipsowym suficie się zrobiła!
Zima w domu w pół minuty! Sprzątania dla całej familii na dniówę!

Adam M.

----------


## JoShi

> Kołderka z granulatu styropianowego sens ma, jak poprawnie wykonana.
> Nie powinno jej wywiewać, bo i sprzątać by trzeba okolicę i kołderka coraz cieńsza by była...


A czy usypanie jej między legarami (z zabezpieczeniem przed wydostaniem się stamtąd) oznacza poprawne wykonanie? Przepraszam, że jeśli jestem upierdliwa, ale chciałabym poznać odpowiedź na nurtujące mnie pytanie  :sad:

----------


## janosh

O styropianie się nie wypowiem ale właśnie zastosowałem granulat wełny do ocieplenia/wygłuszenia stropu. Gęstość 60kg/m3, dodatkowo nasączana czymś. Tam bedzie kiedyś sypialnia... Fajnie się toto umieszcza a pylenia nie zauważyłem. Te strzępki są spore. Wełna leży sobie nie przykryta (może na wiosnę OSB), na poddaszu hula wiatr (tylko więźba i eternit) a wełna nawet nie ma chęci fruwać. A mam porównanie bo w zeszłym roku kładłem nad łazienką wełnę w rolce (12kg/m3) i przez kilka dni wszędzie mnie gryzło. Strzępki granulatu nie są tak puchate jak zwykła wełna i nie fruwają od byle kichnięcia. Bardziej przypomina to papkę z wełny.

----------


## Wgregor

granulowany styropian to 1/3 oporu ciepła styropianu a ubity perlit to 2/3 . 

50 cm dobrego perlitu to 0.14W/m2xK

----------


## adam_mk

Zasada jest taka, że tylko powietrze pozostające w bezruchu jest najlepszym termoizolatorem.
Masz możliwość wykonania tego tak, aby spełnić ten warunek?
ZERO ruchów góra-dół.
ZERO przewiewania na boki!

Jeżeli tak - to będzie dobrze!
Można tego nasypać ile się da a całość przykryć jaką folią paroprzepuszczalną przymocowaną tu i ówdzie. 
Chyba będzie dobrze. Tym lepiej im kołderka grubsza.
Adam M.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> ...Nie zrozumiałeś chyba co chcę osiągnąć...


Ja udzieliłem tylko rady, która nie musi spełniać Twoich oczekiwań, i z której nie musisz skorzystać. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## JoShi

> Ja udzieliłem tylko rady, która nie musi spełniać Twoich oczekiwań, i z której nie musisz skorzystać. Pozdrawiam.


No to po co mi jej udzieliłeś?   :cool:  

*adam_mk* trochę mnie uspokoiłeś. Chyba jesteśmy w stanie zrobić to jak należy. Mamy trochę czasu na obmyślenie skutecznej technologii. Dobrze, ze zwróciłeś mi uwagę na kwestię ruchu a właściwie na uniemożliwienie ruchu.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> No to po co mi jej udzieliłeś?


Bo chciałem  :cool:  . Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Barbossa

oj Andrzeju, nie wiesz, że dobrymi chęciami to...
jak widzisz są osoby, które tego nie doceniają, zapominając co to jest "forum"

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Zauważyłeś, że czasami podobnie odnoszą się do Twoich uwag czy porad. Oczywiście Forum jest dla wszystkich. Ja cenię sobie każde uwagi pod moim adresem. Są one dowodem na to, że moje wypociny są czytane  i za to dziękuję. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Barbossa

Andrew (mogę tak?)
ja jestem postrzegany jako pieniacz i wichrzyciel   :big grin:  
Ty tak nie postępujesz, choć czasami można nie zgodzić się z tym co piszesz
doceniam jednak to, że nie jesteś panienką obrażalską jak "guru" WN
i tyle włażenia w ....   :big grin:  
pzdr

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Mnie Twoje formy wypowiedzi choć czasem dosadne odpowiadają. Jest takie powiedzenie: "Mądrej głowie dość dwie słowie". Twoje dwa słowa starczają czasem za dziesięć innych. Forum jest miejscem na wymianę poglądów i powinno być miejscem rzeczowej, merytorycznej dyskusji ale nie zawsze tak jest. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## klimaw

Ja mam Ekofiber leżący na regipsach.Uważam , że jest super.
Za około 140m2 powierzchni przy 25 cm grubokości zapłaciłem niecałe 5k.

----------


## HenoK

> Perlit można zestalić dopaprując do niego około 1/10 część gipsu. Lekko zwilżony "staje" po jakiej godzinie.
> Czy da się z granulatem styro taki sam numerek zrobić to nie wiem, bo jeszcze nie testowałem (chyba by trzeba). Fajnie by było, jakby tak wdmuchać, opylić gipsem i zrosić jakim opryskiwaczem. Raz wdmuchane by z lekka związało i nie miało tendencji do fruwania po okolicy pod wpływem lada powiewu.


Do tego pomysłu dodam jeszcze patent *geda* - granulat styropianowy w workach: http://forum.muratordom.pl/post2753025.htm#2753025
Ja zmodyfikowałem go nieco wykorzystując duże worki do śmieci (120l) wypełnione do połowy granulatem. Łatwiej tym operować i nie rozwiewa się po okolicy  :smile: .

----------


## adam_mk

No i proszę!
Rozwiązał problem pylenia!
Bardzo to praktyczne i wydaje mi się, że skuteczne.

Kilka problemów rozwiązał! Co zrobić z odpadem styropianu, na ten przykład...
Adam M.

----------


## grzegorz961

Mieszkam w szeregówce ktora budowałem. Wszystko jest ok poza strefa poddasza. Na dole a nawet w piwnicy mozna prawie w ogole zrezygnowac z ogrzewania. Temp 20 st trzyma sie teraz bardzo długo. Natomiast na poddaszu (mieszkalnym) jest zimniej nawet o 5 stopni!!!

zamowilem nawet kamere termowizyjna. wykazala chlodniejsze miejsca w murze (nie w połaciach dachu) na wysokości murłaty. Wystarczy przyłozyc rękę i czuc wyraznie ze jest tam zimniej. Zdziwiłem sie ze kamera wykazała tylko (czy tylko?) max 2 st roznicy miedzy powierzchniami ciepłymi a tymi okolicami murłaty (belki drewnianej na murze na ktorej opieraja sie krokwie) - bo w pokoju syn ma 15st a my na dole 20!

Jestem przekonany ze zle ocieplono murłaty ale co teraz robic?
Albo połoze styropian od srodka, co ma swoje wady (zmiejszenie pokoju, malowanie, demolka itp). Albo - jak ktos mi powiedział - mozna zrobic odwierty i wpompowywac jakis granulat styropianowy ktopry to uszczelni.

Co mam robic? Prosze o rade! Nie wiem, jak blisko jest murłata, ile tam będzie miejsca do wypełnienia. Trzeba porobic odwierty zeby cos zobaczyc. No ale to chyba jedyna metoda....?

----------


## Marzena OW

Witam mam podobny problem-różnica temperatur na parterze i poddaszu wynosi nawet 7stopni.dom budowany jest z szarego betonu komorkowego dach kryty blacha dachowkowa ocieplony welna szklana gr 10cm.Na samym strychu jest w miare cieplo nie widac zandych zawirowan powietrznych.Natomiast w sypialniach na poddaszu przy wietrznych dniach wiatr wieje z kontaktow a dach i scianki poddachowe /nie znam profesjonalnych okreslen/ sa prawie lodowate.Myslelismy zastosowac granulat z welny szklanej lub ekofiber w przestrzeni miedzy regipsem pionowym a  ścina budynku na ktorej opieraja sie krokwie-mowie o niskiej sciance  pod dachem.lepszego rozwiazania nie wymyslilismy a nie chcemy rozwalac domu
pozdrawiam szczesliwego nowego roku dla urzytkownikow forum

----------


## minuszka

Witam, podrzucam temat do gory, bo niestety u mnie tez sie "dzieje zle z ociepleniem".Roznica pomiedzy gora a dolem jest ok. 3 stopni, ale jak sie przyklada reke do plyty gipso-kartonowej to jest lodowata.W jednej z plyt mamy wywiercone otwory na halogeny swietlne i stamtad wieje przeokrutnie.Pamietam,ze oceplenie bylo dosyc grubo kladzone, kilka warstw.Mam nadzieje ze zostalo tak zrobione do konca, nie tam gdzie bylam i pilnowalam.Zastanawiam sie nad wpompowaniem granulatu welny mineralnej w puste przestrzenie, moze to cos da.Ogladalam na interenecie stronki takich firm, ale jest przerazona, bo oni to wpompowuja wewnatrz, tzn robia dziure w gipso-kartonie, a ja bym wolala zeby to zrobic od dachu tzn. zdjac plat blachy i tamtedy wpompowac granulat.Moze macie jakies firmy polecone, bylabym wdzieczna za  namiary.

----------


## bobvilla

Styropian granulowany nadaje się do docieplenia przestrzeni zamknietych z wszystkich stron. Jest to spowodowane niską gęstością tego materiału, która czyni go podatnym na tzw, konwekcyjne straty ciepła. Realny współczynnik przenikania ciepła w takich warunkach  jest o ok. 30-40 procent nizszy niż deklarowany.
W detalu ten materiał jest dość drogi. 
Proponuję granulat celulozy np. Warmcel, Thermocel, EkoFiber,Celugrran,Thermofloc.
W takich warunkach zachowuje się on bardzo korzystnie.

----------


## Colin102

Ja zajmuje się ocieplaniem stropodachów techniką nadmuchu oraz ocieplam metodą natrysku ("papki celulozowej" ) Jest to postać drobnych strzępek. Niemal każde włukno jest oddzielone, wyodrębnione. Taki puch może być lużno zasypywany (np: na strychu nieużytkowym, stropodachu, na jętkach) lub wtłaczany za pomocą specjalnego agregatu w przestrzenie zamknięte (np: ściany, międzykrokwia, pod podłogę itp) oraz może być natryskiwany (np: na ściany domu, sófity itp.).Więcej informacji u mnie na stronie elmet-system. Zajmuje się także wdmuchem innych granulatów np: styropian i wełna mineralna. Wad takiego rozwiązania nie ma poza tym że  po takiej izolacji nie można chodzić. Jest to system bezmostkowy i dociera do wszelkich szczelin.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Wszystko ładnie opisałeś tylko nie w tym dziale. Na to jest miejsce w ogłoszeniach drobnych. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## lotnik

> Napisał JoShi
> 
> Teraz zaczęłam się zastanawiać, czy nie można by tej przestrzeni między legarami wypełnić granulatem styropianowym
> 
> 
> a czemu nie ekofibrem ?? tanio szybko i z atestem p-poż i nie pyli tak jak wełna


a co to za atest? że niby papier sie nie pali? hehe to kit jak bycze jaja. Jak nie wierzysz to weż zapałki i sam sie przekonasz

----------


## adam_mk

A Ty niepotrzebny ekofiber spaliłeś w ognisku i Ci się udało?  :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:  
 :Lol:  
Adam M.

(wiesz co to są sole Boru i co robią?)

----------


## Elfir

Na Budmie pokazywali piankę poliuretanową, pęczniejącą o 120 razy.
Nazywało się to Sealection 500.

Ja mam takie pytanko - dopudowuję się do istniejącego budynku warsztatu (nieogrzewany) domem w konstrukcji dwuwarstwowej ścian (silikaty + styropian). Architekt zaprobonowała żeby na ścianie łączacej się z warsztatem zastosować wełnę. 
Czy trzeba zostawiać szczelinę dylatacyjną, jak w scianach trzywarstwowych?

Najchętniej szczelinę wypiankowałabym takiem Sealectionem czy czymś innym nadmuchowym/natryskiwanym.

----------


## Colin102

Ja wykonuję takie ocieplenia i nie sa one takie łatwe w wykonaniu zwłaszcza jak jest niski stropodach i dużo ścianek działowych wewnątrz które podtrzymują płyty stropowe oraz gdy pozostawione jest rumowisko wewnątrz.
Ocieplenie stropodachu polega na wykonaniu otworów technologicznych w dachu przez które wdmuchuje się izolację i równomiernie rozprowadza tak by w każdym miejscu była żądana grubość. Jeśli chodzi o "papkę" papierową" to także wykonuję ocieplenia w tej technologii tylko taka izolacja nazywa się izolacją celulozową i ma bardzo dużo zalet. Więcej można poczytać na znanych portalach także na Muratorze pod hasłem izolacja celulozowa. Jeśli chodzi o ceny to wahają się w granicach 100zł/m3 przy stropodachach i 220 zł/m3 izolacji celulozowej.

----------


## zbigmor

> Napisał lotnik
> 
> a co to za atest?
> 
> 
> normalny test p-poż, wygrzewa się ekofiber przez 24h w temperaturze +50, a potem podkłada ogień, test jest zdany jeśli ekofiber nie podtrzyma ognia, w praktyce ogień gaśnie samoczynnie już w promieniu 30cm od rozpałki, dzięki dodatkom p-poż takim jak sole Boru


Nie wiem, czy o taki test chodzi, ale ten który widziałem w telewizji polegał na ustawieniu pionowo zapalonego papierosa w ekofiber. Test był zdany jeśli ogień nie strawił jakigoś obszaru. Może się mylę, ale jeśli taki test wykonać poprzes położenie tego papierosa na polanie drewna, lub styropianie to też się nie spali. Po prostu taki test mało mnie przekonuje w temacie ochrony przed pożarami.

----------


## drbudzik

Witam,mam trochę inny problem-mianowicie mam domek("letni") z fundamentem punktowym,a między ziemią a podłogą(ocieploną 12 cm styropianu) jest powietrze.No i okazało się,że podłoga jest zimna.Czy pomysł,żeby obmurować fundamenty i wdmuchać granulat styropianu ile wejdzie ma sens?Tylko to przychodzi mi do głowy.A może inna metoda?Proszę o pomoc!Ewa

----------


## boguslaw

Zastosowałem  granulat styropianowy do wypełnienia pustki pomiędzy deskami dachowymi (na nich łaty i Tarnowianka -stara dachówka przedwojenna) a podbitką położoną na folii, początkiem lat 80- tych.
Granulat był odpadem poprodukcyjnym f-my Marbet z Bielska-Białej.
Sprzedawali go w długich na trzy metry worach na wagę..
Jeden taki "woreczek" ważył ponad 20 kg....
Cena groszowa, symboliczna..

Po wykonaniu podbitki do połowy wysokości zasypywałem przestrzeń posiłkując się odkurzaczem + lekkim ubijaniem lekką giętką gracą.
Przed zamknięciem szczytu wypełniłem resztę przestrzeni w tym nad jętkami.

Zalety - wolna przestrzeń została wypełniona bardzo szczelnie.
Ciepło i cicho..
Do dzisiaj ( blisko 30 lat) nie ma z tym wypełnieniem żadnego problemu.
W dolnym narożniku połaci dachowej od kilkunastu lat mieszkają gronostaje.... 
Wyniosły początkowo niechcianą niewielką nadwyżkę granulatu na zewnątrz.
Czasem trochą tupią. W otworach obu szczytów są gniazda ptaków..

----------


## minuszka

Colin102, jak mozesz to przeslij mi swoje namiary na poczte, chcialabym porozmawiac o tej metodzie

----------


## Przemolo

Dołączę się do wątku.
Mój segment szeregowca z lat '80 ma stropodach z płyt betonowych - obecnie kryty papą. Stropodach ma z jednej strony domu otwory wentylacyjne - innych większych otworów przez które można się dostać do przestrzeni między dachem i stropem brak. Z drugiej przeciwnej strony domu, dach opada lekko w dół (tam otworów wentylacyjnych brak).
Chciałbym docieplić dach budynku i szukam najlepszego sposobu. Dach ma ok. 65m2 powierzchni.

Mam różne propozycje:
 - piankę poliuretanową - ale nie wiem nawet jak wygląda wewnątrz w tej przestrzeni powierzchnia stropu, więc nie wiem czy pianka może być położona na byle co - ponoć na stropie leży jakiś koks (tak twierdził sąsiad),
- granulat - celuloza lub wełna - dla celulozy podają ceny ok. 38-45zł/m2 przy grubości warstwy 18-35cm.
- może są jakieś inne warianty? sąsiedzi zastanawiali się nawet nad styropapą na zewnątrz ale przy wentylowanym stropodachu to chyba nie ma sensu?
Proszę o jakieś porady od osób, które wykonywały taką termoizolację.

Przy okazji jeszcze pytanie - pewna firma wstępnie powiedziała, że może się okazać, iż jeśli stropodach wewnątrz jest bardzo niski, to będą go musieli cały zasypać granulatem - czy to nie spowoduje, że granulat i inna zawartość tej przestrzeni stropodachu zacznie się tam kisić?

----------


## vega1

mogę dostać tanio granulat styropianu. Ale mam pytanie, ale trzeba go dać żeby otrzymać opór cieplny równy załóżmy 30cm styro w płycie? Czy z pół metra wystarczy?

----------


## Ssss

Odkopuję trochę stary temat... Robiłem instalację CO u kolegi w mieszkaniu, gipsiarze podwisili sufit ok 6cm od starego sufitu i nie pomyśleli o wełnie, pow. 50m2. Czy da się w miarę nieinwazyjnie "natrysnąć" tam jakiegoś granulatu, czy ekonomiczniej będzie ściągać płyty i wpychać wełnę(sufit poszpachlowany i wyszlifowany)? bardziej chodzi o izolację akustyczną od sąsiada z góry niż o termiczną.

----------


## vega1

skoro temat został odświeżony, to zapytam ponownie: czy ktoś zna jakie parametry cieplne, osiąga granulat styropianowy? Jak się ma do styropianu w płytach?

----------


## Tomek W

Osiadanie powinno być podane w deklaracji właściwości użytkowych o ile granulat styropianowy to wyrób budowlany a nie wsad do puf  :Smile: 
Czy producent granulatu, który chcesz zastosować nie udziela takich informacji ?

----------


## vega1

ja mam re-granulat. Czyli producenta brak  :smile: 
I mnie interesuje, jaki opór termiczny stawia ten materiał  :smile:

----------


## mazi2280

Witam. Odświeżę wątek. Jak wygląda sprawa z dociepleniem podłóg wełną mineralną wdmuchiwaną? Mam podłogę z desek sosnowych, grub. deski 3cm na legarach. Pod deskami wylewka betonowa, odległość między deską a wylewką to tylko 2cm. (budynek ma 40 lat). Podłoga w dobrym stanie więc szkoda się jej pozbywać, koszta zrywania, docieplania itp wysokie.

----------

